# Yao Ming has an ugly girlfriend



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Come on yao, you can do better.


----------



## raptorsrule15 (Jul 4, 2003)

:ttiwwp:


----------



## adomis82 (Aug 30, 2004)

She's 6-3!!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

She's not that bad. How many 6'3" chicks do you know that's better looking than her?


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

I think she's cute.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

This thread title cracks me up


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> She's not that bad. How many 6'3" chicks do you know that's better looking than her?


There is a correlation between height and ugliness?


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

This is Yao Ming we're talking about. He should be banging supermodels. He might be a goofy looking dude, but he's not as ugly as Cassell, and his wife is smoking hot.


----------



## On Thre3 (Nov 26, 2003)

yea but i doubt she really loves him, most girls married to nba players are gold diggers.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Damn me and his girl would be standing eye to eye on the court. Tall *** women freak me out. Once you go past 6'1, I got to bow out of the race.


----------



## TylerDurdun (Aug 12, 2004)

Beauty is in the eye of th....... aw **** it, damn, she lokalikaman!


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

She's not THAT bad. I mean Yao could basically have any girl he wanted, but maybe he's just in love.


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

just stfu, this thread is meaningless.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

This thread isn't going anywhere, I'm locking it.


----------

